# Setting up a 2.5 gallon - Comments/Suggs?



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, here is a small tank I threw together for my kitchen table. This is actually what got me into planted tanks in the first place.

Its not very well planned out, its got a couple of cheap PetCo plants that come in the plastic containers that I have no idea what they are, really (shameful I know).
1 Small snail
1 Male and 1 Female Dwarf Pufferfish
1 Ghost Shrimp
1 Red Cherry Shrimp, which is tiny and I'm surprised the puffers haven't made dinner of him yet.
The substrate is generic spectra stone and I drop in a small piece of fizzing Co2/trace element tablet once a week with the water change.
Red Sea nano filter
Red Sea Deco palm light


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well now that is the nicest little 1g tank I've seen for the shape. 

As far as the 2.5g. You can do the aqua soil alone. 

CO2 will help. But dont buy one of those "pre made containers" All it is is a fancy soda bottle. Read up on creating your own DIY CO2 unit.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I think 18 watts in a 2.5 gallon would be sufficient enough to grow most plants.

Good luck!


----------



## crisrisl (Jan 16, 2007)

I run an 18W fixture on my tank and I think it works well...anything less seems a bit insufficient. Though I think the bulb you are mentioning may be a 50/50 partially actinic bulb? That isn't the most ideal bulb for plants.

In regard to CO2, I guess that is up to you. For such a small tank, I have always just used excel, but if you choose to go with CO2, I would agree that you might want to look into DIY rather than that system.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The DIY CO2 is definately the way to go.

The 50/50 bulb is 10k "daylight" and 460nm Actinic... I thought the 460nm would be good for the plants since the chlorophyl graphs all show a spike in response around that wavelength...
I see a lot of 6700k lights, is that the way to go then?


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

Reeferton said:


> Thanks for the replies. The DIY CO2 is definately the way to go.
> 
> The 50/50 bulb is 10k "daylight" and 460nm Actinic... I thought the 460nm would be good for the plants since the chlorophyl graphs all show a spike in response around that wavelength...
> I see a lot of 6700k lights, is that the way to go then?


Actinic bulbs are mainly for saltwater reef tanks that contain coral. It isn't appropriate for planted tanks. A bulb with a Kelvin rating between 5,500K-10,000K is recommended for keeping live plants.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Go with the Mini-Aqualight by coralife....it's 2x9w and they make them for freshwater planted tanks which come with 6700k bulbs which would be more appropriate for the tank. I had one over my 2.5g and it grew plants just pretty good. I did the leg mod so that I could stand it over the 2.5g and run open top.

http://www.geocities.com/jhoetzl/tank/lighting/coralifemini/index.htm

ADG will make anyone hooked on their stuff! There is FishGallery not too far from them too along with Fish Ranch a little further down and then CityPets which has some nice display tanks along with ADA products.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll either get a Current Satellite and swap the light out for a dual daylight, or get a FW mini aqualight and mount on some docking legs, or hang it.

I havent been to Fish Ranch or CityPets, I need to check them out.
As for Fish Gallery.. well, lets just say I have my own reasons not to go.
Then on Fuqua and I-45 is Megan's Tropical Emporium, which is a bit of a drive but I am also friends with Megan. Not much for the aquatic plants, but otherwise a nice store.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I didn't see anyone else mention this, so I thought I'd say something. 
Your dwarf puffers may eat your shrimp.
As for Co2, skip that setup you linked to. Instead, do either DIY or Excel. I believe Excel is just fine for nano tanks.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I ended up doing DIY Co2 with a cheap nano diffuser off eBay. See my post "Reefertons 2.5 gallon."

As for the shrimp, my gilrfriend's puffer has eaten a total of 4 RCS and 2 Amanos, but my puffer seems to leave them alone. However I keep my puffer well fed and my girlfriend sometimes misses a feeding here and there.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice little tank Reeferton, I like it.

Can you tell me where did you buy the tank please ? I 'need' one for a little empty space in my step parent's house and one of these must fit perfectly.Yes, I confess I've got the infamous M.T.S. (Multiple Tank Syndrome) :hihi: 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Reeferton (Aug 16, 2007)

Late response, but if you still need to know its about $13.00 at PetSmart w/ a crappy undergravel filter and a light hood that takes candelabra bulbs.


----------

